# Specialized Allez Sport vs. Raleigh Grand Prix



## matches (May 31, 2008)

I have been looking at many of these beginner threads for a while now and I'm close to buying my first road bike. My budget is in the 800 zone and I mainly want dual control shifters with dependable gearing

I've narrowed it down to a new 2006 Allez sport and a 2007 Raleigh Grand Prix. I wanted to know what you guys though of these deals:

*2006 Allez Sport*








$760
Tiagra Shifters/FD
105 RD
I threw the chain a few times while test riding but the guy helping me got it to stop (he put new gear rings on the front and installed a new chain). Other than that, it rides pretty well. I still feel like this is a high price for a 2 year old model. 

*2007 Raleigh Grand Prix*








$800
105 Shifters/FD
Ultegra RD
I didn't spend as much time with this bike, but everything was working properly as far as i could tell.

On paper, the Raleigh looks better. I don't know much about the Raleigh brand, but it seemed to get lower reviews here on RBR. It doesn't seem to get much mention when people are discussing beginner bikes. I like the Allez because of the sweet clean white look, and It rides pretty smoothly. I also have heard that the frame of the Allez provides a smoother ride. I would go with the Allez base model, but I don't like the thumb shifters!

Any feedback is appreciated, including other recommendations in this price range.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I've responded in your other post.


----------



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

if you could spend 200 more you will get a much better bike.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Specialized has great warranty service if something breaks. I don't know about Raleigh. .

The difference between 105 and Ultegra is very small. My first modern road bike was Sora equipped, and it went over 7000 miles without incident. There's still nothing wrong with it, but I did buy a new bike and it's now my 'B' bike. 

If you're a real newbie and you've got steep hills the triple will come in handy. I doubt you'd notice a difference in ride quality between the frames that you couldn't more than correct with tire pressure. 

$760 does seem a bit steep for an '06. If you decide on that haggle, nicely. Let him know you're looking at the Raleigh (if it's at another shop). And if it's not then go to the next nearest bike shop and see what they've got. Like when buying a car it never hurts to let the dealer know you're looking around. Maybe he won't come down on the cash price, but sometimes you can get a dealer to offer steep discounts on accessories like pedals, helmets, clothing, etc. if you buy them at the same time as you buy the bike. 

There is one puzzling thing about your original post. You said the dealer changed the front chain rings and put a new chain on the Allez. The chain should last a couple of thousand miles, the chain rings longer. Are you sure it's a new bike?


----------



## Ray Dockrey (Aug 28, 2005)

Raleigh is a good name and that is a pretty good bike for the price considering you are getting 105 10 speed with the Ultegra rear der. Raleigh gets a lot of flak because they aren't who they used to be but they still make a good product. I have a 2006 Mojave 8.0 mountain bike that has been awesome and I have had no regrets buying the Raleigh name.


----------

